# Who Films Their Hunts or Trips?



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

I am putting some of my hunts i have on film together and making my first dvd. I am Looking for more people with hunts on film to send in and try to get them copyrighted on my dvd and try to get a deal with a Filming company. Any takers?

Plus i have Two High definition cameras and i am looking for young hunters to start filming on hunts with me, i need hunters and camera Men/ Women


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had the same idea...where are you location wise? I would be interested. I could get some video of bowfishing if you wanted?


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Filming?*

Great, I am in Dacula, Georgia
My name is jeff, and i am 19 years old.
I plan on doing this for the rest of my life! lol


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i do! not too much success but its sweet to know your hits and be able to review your footage


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Filming?*

Keep it up,
It will all come together-trust me


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

My brothers and I did for a while, we were planning on making a DVD as well, but we had some problems with some of the staff and it ended up all going down the drain. I hope it works out for you!! Do you have a website or anything like that yet??


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I do, but footage has to go elsewhere... Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

My brother and his friends put together a great dvd. This thing is awesome!! Really its the best hunting I have ever watched. If I had some more copies I would send one to you.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

where do you film the hunts.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

All around Illinois. Private and public land.


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Filming*

Web sight is in the works and we have some great footage already so it looks promising so far..


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't put togetther multiple videos like a movie/dvd, but I am starting to video stuff, I need to borrow my grandparents video camera because I only have my epic cam and it isn't best for when I'm interviewing the hunt or introducing the video sine it doesn't have a viewing screen. plus I will have some more time to video once I start to hog hunt in the summer, and I might go to ohio with my grandfather and shoot ground squirrels at our relatives place there since they have them all in their yard. I might try wacking one with my bow.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i think this is a great idea. I plan on having most of my hunts filmed this fall.


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Filming*

I think so as well,
If your interested let me know?
My names jeff by the way


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

its so hard to get a team going cause we both always want to hunt  haha but yeah im hoping it works out this year and we can get a DVD together, we're workin gon varmints and turkeys now, heading out again tommorrow with bow, blind, and camera


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Im 16 and have been filming my hunts for the last two falls and three springs. My brother and I will be starting work on our 1st DVD and website in about two weeks when I get to Oklahoma. My footage also has ties with some other companys so I cant help you guys out with extra footage. But I cant wait to see yours when its done!


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

hmm ; ) i was one of a first to join a club of people (hunters) that came togeather and started this and i enjoy it here is the club you can google it to the home site


donaldrkempyouthhuntclub

its a realy neat club and i love it !


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

*Videos*

I would be interested in your offer. When i get out of school for the summer i will be going exotic and hog hunting. I have no videos so far but i will be able to easily get some good ones. I just got a video camera for my bday.
Thanks Brent


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Filming*

Great, keep in touch.
I'm usually on daily


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

This weekend i'm going to go hog hunting with my bow and I am going to borrow my grandparent's video camera and I'll have my epic cam with me. I will later after the weekend use our computer's movie maker program ( windows movie maker) and I'll try to make a descent movie with interviews and such just like they do on tv, except no commercials! I might just film a few videos before so I can have some experience before I do the hunting one.


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Filming*

let me know how it goes?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

whitetails23 said:


> let me know how it goes?


I will let you know.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I shot 2 hogs, the first one we got on video and I'll post the video on here later, we couldn't find him because it was wet and there wasa no blood, but I made a good shot on him. the second hog I shot the next morning( Sunday) and I made a great shot on him except my arrow hit his shoulder but my Muzzy broadhead plowed through his shoulder and he was about 20 yards away like the other one except I was at a different spot. He only ran about 50 yards and we had a large blood trail that a blind man could follow! he is about an 80 pound boar hog. Heres the pics of that hog that we found and I'll put the video on here tomorrow or sometime this week.these pictures were taken with my dad's cell phone.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

congrats on the hogs Bud


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Great Hog!! Send that picture to Mark Mason, I'm sure he would use it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Great Hog!! Send that picture to Mark Mason, I'm sure he would use it


Allready did! Thanks guys, I was really glad I killed that hog.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey I just created a video and the format it is in on my computer on A.T. it is invalid, how can I get the video on here.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Hey I just created a video and the format it is in on my computer on A.T. it is invalid, how can I get the video on here.


Upload it to youtube or photobucket it was I would do.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Upload it to youtube or photobucket it was I would do.


I'm gong to try to first put it in a zipped folder and it might work.


----------

